# Spulenfiepen wenn Monitor auf niedriger Helligkeit betrieben wird



## DieGrueneKugel (2. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute.

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand von euch auch so ein Problem gehabt / gelöst? Mein so um die 6 Jahre alter LG W2453TQ geht einem so richtig auf die nerven wenn er auf niedriger Helligkeitsstufe betrieben wird. Von dem her was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe werden das wohl die Kapazitoren des integrierten Netzteils des Monitors sein. Oder etwa nicht?
Naja nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Monitor aufzuschrauben und die Dinger zu ersetzen damit ich den Monitor nicht andauernd auf 100% Helligkeit laufen lassen muss (Ich benutze flux um die Helligkeit abends runter zu regulieren damit mir nicht die Augen ausgebrannt werden). Habe bereits eine Disassembly vom Display-bruder gefunden und die Zerlegung sollte nicht so schwer sein. Ich habe leider nur einen normalen Lötkolben und keine Entlötpumpe, denkt ihr ich könnte es trotzdem hinbekommen?

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand von euch so etwas mal in Angriff genommen und kann seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen? Wenn ich raus gefunden habe welche Kapazitoren Stress schieben und die Typenbezeichnung finde, wo könnte ich am besten Ersatzkapazitoren bestellen?

Beste Grüße aus Hannover!

Edit1: Habe gerade heraus gefunden das man die in Deutschland nicht Kapazitoren nennt sondern Kondensatoren.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2015)

An einem Netzteil, das am 230V-Netz hängt lötet man nicht herum.


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2015)

Auch neue Monitore können fiepen wenn man die Helligkeit reduziert.
Das muss keine Alterserscheinung sein.
Ich würd mich nicht darauf verlassen das alte/verbrauchte Kondensatoren dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (2. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt. Aber früher hat er es nicht getan deshalb denke ich schon das es mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe wie ich das erklären sollte. Soweit ich weiß verlieren Kondensatoren mit den Jahren an Kapazität (auch bei Netzteilen) kann dies dann auch konsequent zum Fiepen führen?


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2015)

Fiepen tun wenn die Spulen.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (3. Dezember 2015)

Hrmpf. Dann müsste man da mit Epoxid-harz oder wie auch immer das Zeug heißt arbeiten. Keine Ahnung ob ich mir das zutraue.


----------



## Hatuja (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren, als mein damaliger Monitor zu fiepen begann, das interne Netzteil ausgebaut und die Spulen mit Plastikspray (ETT Plastik 70) "geflutet". 2-3 Tage aushärten lassen und es war wieder ruhe.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (3. Dezember 2015)

Und wie lange hat es der Monitor danach noch gemacht? Ist das wirklich eine dauerhafte Lösung?


----------



## Hatuja (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe den dann noch ca. ein Dreiviertel Jahr in Benutzung gehabt, bis ich mir dann einen neuen gekauft hatte. Das war aber nicht wegen einem defekt, ich wollte einfach einen neuen und größeren. Das fiepen ist bei dem Monitor innerhalb der Zeit aber nicht wieder aufgetreten...
Eine "dauerhaft Lösung" ist immer relativ. Wenn die Spulen mit der Zeit anfangen zu pfeifen, sind das m.M.n. mit die ersten Abnutzungserscheinungen der Netzteils.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (3. Dezember 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einigen Jahren, als mein damaliger Monitor zu fiepen begann, das interne Netzteil ausgebaut und die Spulen mit Plastikspray (ETT Plastik 70) "geflutet". 2-3 Tage aushärten lassen und es war wieder ruhe.



Darf ich noch eben fragen was genau Du mit "geflutet" meinst? Kannst Du da ein wenig in's Detail gehen? Du hast doch nicht einfach die ganze Netzteilplatine mit einer Schicht Plastik überzogen, oder?


----------



## Hatuja (3. Dezember 2015)

Nicht die ganze Platine! 
Aber die Spulen habe ich wirklich mehrmals sehr gründlich (mit dem "Sprühdosen-Rüssel") eingesprüht. Das Plasik/Lack lief dann auch schon aus den Spulen heraus. Die Spulen und die Bauteile in unmittelbarer Nähe waren dann tatsächlich mit einer ca. 1mm dicken Schicht überzogen. Sollte aber absolut unproblematisch sein, da das Spray ja extra für sowas gemacht ist. Ich hab dies hier verwendet: https://www.conrad.de/de/isolier-un...-74309-aa-200-ml-813621.html?ref=searchDetail


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (3. Dezember 2015)

So lange der entstehende Lack nicht leitet und keine stark Abwärme produzierenden Komponenten anfängt zu isolieren sollte das ja auch in Ordnung gehen hoffe ich. Danke, danke für den Tip! Ich werde mir wohl demnächst eine Flasche aus dem Baumarkt holen. Hach wie toll, ein Monitor der nachts nicht auf voller Helligkeit laufen muss!


----------

